# Our fair starts tomorrow!!!! I won't be on much.... =)



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm getting ready to go out and shave Flicka again for the last time of the year!!! :leap: Then we're gonna go take the tack box up to the fair and bed the pens down. Then we'll come back and get the goats and take them up. The 4-H show is on Monday and the little open show is on Wednesday. I probably won't be on much....I practically live there for a week...and I plan to help out the Jr. Fairboard this year as I want to join next year anyways. :greengrin: 

Wish me luck! See ya!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck Dover Farms ~! 
have a great time.............. :dance:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fun Jacque!! Hope it goes well for ya!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good Luck and have fun. We will be leaving for our State Fair tomorrow.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck at the fair Jacque!! :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks! I got Flicka shaved again and the goats are moved in up at the fair. I have Flicka, Fool, Lark, and Mason at the fair. Mason weighed 89lbs!!!! That's the biggest market goat I've ever had...and he's a dairy!!! My biggest market goat was my first back in 2003 and that was 68lbs. Mason is a whole 21lbs. bigger! :leap: They are all settled in now...we gotta do chores here and then go back up and take care of the ones at the fair. :greengrin: 

Good luck Lori!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck and have fun! You're busy as a bee and then some.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey all I'm back!!! Though I feel like this :ZZZ: ! I did pretty good in the 4-H show! 1st place Showmanship...got a $100 scholarship. 1st place dairy market(Mason), 2nd place yearling milker(Flicka), 3rd place dry yearling(Fool), and 1st place Sr. kid and GCH Jr. Doe(Lark)!!!! Then I did pack goat just for fun and got 3rd with Flicka. :greengrin: She was very good on the course.

Today we had the open show. Flicka was the only yearling milker so she was 1st and then RGCH...but there were only 2 Nubians all together. She really, really liked Flicka, but picked the more mature doe for GCH. Lark was 3rd in a class of 4......I wasn't too happy with the animal standing ahead of her, though. The 1st place animal I liked, but the 2nd place I didn't....it is the judges opinion soooo. I can't win everything either. :greengrin: lol Brook was in 2nd...would have been 1st, but she kept clicking on her rear pasturns. That was because she was stressed from being trailored in this morning....and the judge knew that she used to have a doe that would do that. But since she never could see her up on those pasturns she couldn't place her any higher. And Perfection was 3rd. I almost think if Brook wasn't clicking down on her pasturns she would have gotten GCH and earned her dry leg! Ah well.

Tonight I we have the small animal sale. I have to get pics, too, because I won my Showmanship class and the goats are released at 9:30(YAY!!). It's been a tiresome week. And boy was it roasting hot today!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

My market goat sold for $250. I got a little more than that with the weight price...it was $0.75 lb. GCH got $350 and RGCH got $325...ONLY!! :veryangry: The GCH rabbit got $550....that's a bunch of crap!! I am sorry, but I'm a little riled up about it.  Then some kid went out with a dairy market and got $400!!! Just cause people knew who he was.....I betcha know how I feel about that, too.... :angry: It shouldn't matter GCH market goat should at least get $500....at least! This was the girl's 1st year and she won her showmanship class and GCH market goat....and it sounds like she was relatively unknown. Again it shouldn't matter, but I guess what are you gonna do?

I am happy with what I got, though. Trust me I'm not complaining with what I got.....I just think it is crazy that chickens and rabbits get just as much and most of the time more than the larger animals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on a good fair. Sounds like some exciting placings and winnings! 

Sometimes life never makes sense --- If you have the chance try to befriend the new girl and give her something to smile even more about :hi5:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS on your and the goat's accomplishments.

Even with your concerns, it's good that you still have a positive perspective "I am happy with what I got, though."

:thumb: to Flicka for doing so well on the pack goat course. Enjoy all the success you had!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like you did well, can't wait for pics!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!!! Flicka was actually pretty good on that pack goat course for never working with her on it. She wouldn't go in the water by herself, so I had to take off my shoes and go with her....still some hesitation, but she finally came in and didn't hop out.  I don't think the sale buyers know how much it is to keep a goat. To have a decent market goat it has to be born in March at the least. So you are feeding that goat for at least 6 months....rabbits and chickens you only have for like 6-8 weeks and they don't eat as much as a goat. A lot of the kids barely break even with their market goats because they have to go out and purchase them in the first place. This year I did a lot better with my market goat. Last year I got a donation price of $125 and the weight price was $39.90. I would have had $164.90, but they take out a commission(don't know why...I believe the auctioneers are all volunteer) so I got to take home $154.27. This year I'm bringing home $295.50. :greengrin: Probably enough to buy a doe kid from a FF from Nicole! lol


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Di!! Unfortunately we didn't get many pics. :sigh: I wanted to get pics of Flicka all uddered up on Monday with ribbons and such outside the goat barn, but Dad said the back ground in Spangler was nicer and to just take them there on Wednesday. Then we forgot yesterday to even take the ribbons...I still wanted pics, but again I forgot and I went and milked Flicka! :GAAH: If they would have just let me take pics when I wanted to and not worried what the back ground looked like I'd have pics for ya! :wink:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the wins Jacque!


----------

